# Arma 3 Tanoa Life - PC aufrüsten



## Helge9247 (12. Januar 2017)

*Arma 3 Tanoa Life - PC aufrüsten*

Hi Zusammen,

ich spiele viel und gerne Arma 3. Für das Game an sich reicht mein PC und die FPS sind in Ordnung. Schwierig wird's aber auf Online Servern, vor allem den Life Servern in Verbindung mit Tanoa. 
Da dümpel ich immer mit ca. 15 FPS rum und das macht keinen Spaß.
Mit starken Grafikeinschränkungen schaffe ich es auf 25-30 FPS, dann ist es aber wirklich nicht mehr schön an zu sehen. 

Ich würde also gerne meinen PC aufrüsten um die Details in Arma 3, Tanoa Life etwas hoch stellen  und dabei noch mindestens 30 FPS erreichen  zu können.

Das Problem:
Ich bin nicht Experte genug um zu erkennen, welches Hardware Teil sich am ehesten zu ersetzten lohnt. Auch kenn ich mich kaum mit der Technik von Arma aus.
Wenn  ich mein System während des Spiels überwache, sehe ich aber (leider) das kaum Komponenten wirklich ausgelastet sind (zum System unten mehr) was mich noch stärker rätseln lässt und weswegen ich hier schreibe.
GraKa ist immer im grünen Bereich, RAM werden zu ca. 70% ausgenutzt, Festplatten Aktivität liegt bei 1-15% und der CPU rödelt mit ca. 70-80% Auslastung vor sich hin, hat aber auch schonmal kurze(!) 100% Peaks.

Am liebsten wäre es mir, so wenig Teile wie nötig austauschen zu müssen, Geld ist schließlich immer knapp und an sich läuft der PC auch mit allen anderen Spielen, die ich gerne zocke. Daher ist (leider) nur für Arma eine Anpassung nötig ...
Budget technisch würde ich mich äußern, sobald klar ist welches Teil getauscht werden sollte. 

Nun aber endlich zu meinem System:
CPU: Phenom II X4 965
MB:  GA-MA785GM-US2H
RAM: 8GB
GraKa:  R9 280X Windforce von Gigabyte
Festplatte System: 120 GB Samsung SSD
Festplatte Arma:  2TB Seagate SSHD

Über einen direkte Kaufempfehlung der jeweils zu tauschenden Teile würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Danke fürs lesen!

Grüße
Helge


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2017)

Also, da würde ich auf jeden Fall die CPU aufrüsten, nur hast du das Problem, dass es für Dein Mainboard keine CPUs mehr gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass das Board noch das alte DDR2-RAM nutzt, d.h. du kannst "nicht mal" das RAM weiter nutzen. D.h. neu müsstest du Board, CPU und RAM kaufen. Das kostet dann - damit es für Arma wirklich gut ist, um die 420€ (Intel-Basis), eventuell auch mit Abstrichen (AMD) ummdie 280-300€ machbar. 

Die Grafikkarte ist an sich noch ganz gut, KANN aber speziell bei Arma ebenfalls ein Schwachpunkt sein - aber die CPU muss da auf jeden Fall mal verbessert werden. Dass die Auslastung nicht bei 100% liegt, ist übrigens kein Beweis dafür, dass die Hardware an sich "reicht". Es kann gut sein, dass im SCHNITT die Auslastung bei 70% ist, aber in Teilbereichen die CPU nicht für mehr als zB 15 FPS reicht, weil sie bei DIESEN Aufgaben überlastet ist.


Was willst du denn investieren, und was wäre wirklich MAXIMAL drin? Vermutlich recht bald kommen neue AMD-CPUs raus, also GANZ neue, neue Mainbaords usw. - vlt sollte man es so lange noch aushalten...


----------



## Helge9247 (12. Januar 2017)

Hi, 
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass ich um den Kauf eines neuen MBs nicht drum herum komme. Ist aber nicht das schlimmste für mich denn 1. sind die SATA Stecker so kacke gelegen, dass die GraKa fast drei der sechs Plätze überdeckt  und 2. ist meine SSD nur halb so schnell ist , weil es noch kein SATA 3 gibt. 
Von daher ok.

Eigentlich bin ich mit den AMD Sachen immer gut zurecht gekommen. Intel Hardware wird natürlich meistens empfohlen und ist sicher sogar besser, aber eben auch vieeeelll teurer.
Daher finde ich deinen Vorschlag gar nicht so uninteressant auf die neue CPU Generation von AMD zu warten.

Budget technisch sind 420 zZ. schon ein ganz schöner Pappenstiel, 280 bis 300€ könnte ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen aufzubringen. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich damit wieder zu utopisch rechne, was ein neues MB, neuen RAM und die neue AMD CPU Gen. angeht?
Gibts da schon irgendwelche Einschätzungen in welchem preislichen Rahmen sich das bewegen könnte?
Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das AMD mit der neuen Generation etwas aus diesem  (ich nenne es mal) "Low-Budget" Bereich raus will....


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2017)

Helge9247 schrieb:


> Hi,
> vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!
> 
> Ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass ich um den Kauf eines neuen MBs nicht drum herum komme. Ist aber nicht das schlimmste für mich denn 1. sind die SATA Stecker so kacke gelegen, dass die GraKa fast drei der sechs Plätze überdeckt  und 2. ist meine SSD nur halb so schnell ist , weil es noch kein SATA 3 gibt.
> ...


 nicht unbedingt. Es GIBT natürlich auch irre teure Intel-CPUs für 500€ und mehr, aber in Spielen sind die Sockel 1150 oder 1151-Prozessoren für maximal 380€ den ganz teuren nicht unterlegen. Ein Core i5-4460 oder der neuere i5-6500 kostet 180-200€, ein AMD FX-8300 ca 120€. Klar: das ist "mehr Geld", aber dafür sind die Core i5 aber auch im Durschnitt bei Spielen deutlich schneller, obwohl sie nur vier Kerne haben, und die Intels brauchen viel weniger Strom. Mainboards bekommst du für Intel auch für 50-70€ welche, die mehr als reichen. Nur wenn du gerne acht Kerne auch Intel hättest, wird es halt gleich doppelt so teuer für die CPU - der günstigste Intel mit 8 Threads (4 Kerne zu je 2 Threads) wäre der Xeon E3-1231 für 260€. Der ist wie ein Core i7-4770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, und der 4770 ist wiederum quasi gleichschnell wie ein i7-6700. Die "echten" Core i7 kosten aber über 300€.

Speziell bei Arma KÖNNTE es sein, dass ein FX-8300 schneller ist als ein Core i5, das müsstest du mal rauskriegen, das weiß ich nicht. Denn manche Games profitieren vom puren Takt, der bei AMD höher ist, oder von den echten acht Kernen. Wenn dem so wäre, kämst du mit 120€ für die CPU, 60€ für ein Board und 50€ für 8GB bzw. 100€ für 16GB RAM aus. Das wären dann ca 230-250€ für ein 8GB-Paket. Dafür wäre der PC dann bei den meisten anderen Games dem Core i5 unterlegen. Bei Intel wäre eine Aufrüstung bezüglich Board und RAM gleichteuer, d.h. bei nem Core i5 kommst du auf ca 300-330€, mit dem Xeon eher 370-400€.

Wie es dann mit den neuen AMD CPU aussehen wird, kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen. Es ist aber zu vermuten, dass AMD da natürlich versuchen wird, beim Preis Intel zu unterbieten. Vlt, bekommst du dann "Core i7-Power" für 200€, dann wärst du bei nem Paketpreis wie für den Intel Core i5.


----------



## Helge9247 (14. Januar 2017)

Ok, wow bei diesen ganzen CPU Unterschieden raucht mir immer schnell der Kopf 
Danke für die Erklärung.

Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Sachen rausgesucht, vielleicht kannst du da ja mal drüber gucken.
Generell finde ich die Idee interessant eine CPU ohne GPU zu wählen, weil ich schließlich den PC sowie nie mit der onboard Grafik betreibe,  preistechnisch ist dann ein i5 aber immernoch interessanter für mich.
Also, was sagst du dazu:

MB: (etwas teurer als 50-70, ich weiß es geht auch günstiger aber das erschien mir von  den Anschlüssen , 8x USB, 6xSATA, ganz interessant, bin aber auch für Gegenvorschläge offen)
Asus TROOPER B150 D3 Intel B150 So.1151 Dual

RAM: (2 Riegel á 4GB)
8563188 - 8GB TeamGroup Elite Series DDR3-1600

Und beim CPU bin ich jetzt wieder überfragt, denn der i5 6600 kostet nur 4€ mehr als der 6500 gibts da noch einen signifikanten Unterschied außer der 0,10GHz ? Sonst würde ich den 6600 wählen...
Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So.1151 BOX
Intel Core i5 6600 4x 3.30GHz So.1151 BOX

Dann wäre ich bei ca. 340€,  das wäre ok für mich.
Was meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2017)

Ich würde nur einen Riegel 8GB holen und später mal nen zweiten dazu. Board kannst du nehmen, aber an sich haben auch viele günstigere so ein Setup zu bieten    ABER ich würde kein Board mit DDR3-RAM nehmen. Das ist an sich nur eine Notlösung - die neuen CPUs sind an sich auf DDR4 ausgelegt. 

zB RAM: 8600608 - 8GB Crucial DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Single   und Mainboard zB 65148 - ASRock B150M Pro4S/D3 Intel B150 So.1151

Wenn der 6600 nur 4€ mehr kostet, dann nimm den. Ist zwar nur ein kleiner Unterschied, aber bei 4€....?


Mit den i5 hast du aber halt das "Problem", dass die nur 4 Threads haben. Der Xeon hätte 8, kann also wie ein 8-Kerner arbeiten, wenn das Spiel dies unterstützt. Keine Ahnung, wie das bei Arma ist.


----------



## Helge9247 (14. Januar 2017)

Okay. 
Den Fuffi mehr bring ich dann vielleicht auch  noch (im nächsten Monat) auf um mir den Xeon zu leisten. Selbst wenn Arma keine 8 Kerne unterstützt, habe ich ja dort keine Nachteile und in anderen Bereichen nur  Vorteile.
Vielleicht kannst du mir noch einmal bei der genauen Bezeichnung helfen. Für den Sockel 1151 gibt's  den 1231'er nicht. Also ein MB mit dem 1150er Sockel oder einen  Xeon von diesen? :
Xeon Sockel 1151 -> INTEL Server -> Prozessoren




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde nur einen Riegel 8GB holen und später mal nen zweiten dazu.



Ein Riegel RAM ist natürlich auch ok, ich hatte nur noch im Hinterkopf, dass mal jemand sagte man solle immer zwei gleich große Riegel nehmen, weil dann irgendeine Technik besser oder überhaupt erst arbeiten kann?! Leider ist mein Gedächtnis bei solchen Dingen wie ein Sieb und ich weiß nicht mehr genau worum es ging.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2017)

Helge9247 schrieb:


> Okay.
> Den Fuffi mehr bring ich dann vielleicht auch  noch (im nächsten Monat) auf um mir den Xeon zu leisten. Selbst wenn Arma keine 8 Kerne unterstützt, habe ich ja dort keine Nachteile und in anderen Bereichen nur  Vorteile.
> Vielleicht kannst du mir noch einmal bei der genauen Bezeichnung helfen. Für den Sockel 1151 gibt's  den 1231'er nicht. Also ein MB mit dem 1150er Sockel oder einen  Xeon von diesen? :
> Xeon Sockel 1151 -> INTEL Server -> Prozessoren
> ...


 ja, genau deswegen erst mal einer und dann nen zweiten dazu
   wenn du aber erst in zB nem Jahr nen zweiten holen kannst, dann nimm ruhig 2x4GB. 


Und wenn du den Xeon nimmst, dann ein Sockel 1150-Board und doch DDR3-RAM. Ich bin jetzt gleich weg, aber später kann ich was raussuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2017)

So, zB das Board hier MSI H97M-G43 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3   und RAM 8563188 - 8GB TeamGroup Elite Series DDR3-1600


----------



## Helge9247 (17. Januar 2017)

So jetzt hatte ich auch nochmal Zeit um mir das anzuschauen und zu antworten.

Eine letzte Frage habe ich nun doch noch, bevor ich anfangen kann meine Münzen in die Spardose zu werfen:
Ich präferiere  auf jeden Fall die Lösung mit dem Xeon, nur würdest du, gerade wegen der DDR4 und DDR3 Geschichte und dem unterschiedlichen Sockeln das so einschätzen, das ich in ein paar Jahren beim nächsten Prozessorkauf in der gleiche Situation wie jetzt stecke?
Also das nicht nur der Prozessor sondern auch RAM und MB getauscht werden müssen?
Das wäre im Gegensatz zur neuen i5 Generation wohl etwas weniger zukunftssicher oder?

Ansonsten mal wieder vielen Dank für Antwort und Recherche


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2017)

Also, wenn du jetzt nen i5 für den Sockel 1151 kaufst plus DDR4-RAM, dann kannst du wiederum in 2 Jahren mal nen Core i7 für den Sockel 1151 holen, dann "muss" nur die CPU neu her. Wenn du aber erst in 3 Jahren nen neue CPU holen willst, gibt es vermutlich keine (lohnenswerten) Sockel 1151-CPUs mehr, da wirst du also eh ein neues Board brauchen. In 4-5 Jahren erst Recht. Die Frage ist nur, ob dann immer noch DDR4-RAM "Standard" ist, so dass du das RAM weiterhin verwenden kannst, oder ob dann vielleicht schon wieder ein anderes RAM Standard ist.

Falls du jetzt den Xeon nimmst, dann muss du halt wirklich definitiv auch RAM und Board neu holen, wenn du mal aufrüsten willst, allerdings wird der Xeon 100pro auch mind 4-5 Jahre reichen. Und bis dahin kann es gut sein, dass auch dann, wenn du Sockel 1151 und DDR4-RAM nimmst, du zB DDR5-RAM brauchst oder so. Zudem ist es so, dass "altes" RAM manchmal noch mehr bringt, als man denkt. Vlt. bekommst du für das DDR3-RAM dann so viel, dass du schon 50% des neuen RAM allein davon finanziert bekommst? zB Dein DDR2-RAM bringt immer noch um die 25-30€ für die 8GB. Je nach dem, was du da genau hast, sind es mehr oder weniger. 

Denn viele Leute haben noch ein altes Board, oder ne alte CPU, und dann zahlen die für das fehlende Teil an sich "viel zu viel", wenn man die Leistung zum Preis in Relation setzt. Dein Board bringt zB bei eBay immer noch 40-50€, die alte CPU 30-50€... ^^  aber eben nur einzeln, denn als Paket bekommt man mit nagelneuen modernen Teilen mehr Leistung fürs Geld


----------



## Helge9247 (20. Januar 2017)

Okay gute Argumente  Und stimmt, den Verkauf meiner aktuellen Teile hab ich noch gar nicht im Kopf gehabt!
Sehr gut.
Ich habe jetzt alles im Einkaufswagen. Beim auswählen ist mir noch folgendes aufgefallen:
Für den 1151er Sockel gibt's auch Xeons die für mich auf dem Papier ähnlich aussehen wie der  1231er. Kostet auch fast das gleiche. Vorteil wäre (da sich der Preis ja nicht deutlich unterscheidet) das ich den neuen Sockel und DDR4 RAM hätte. 
Oder gibt es einen Grund, doch besser den 1231er Xeon zu nehmen anstatt den unten vorgeschlagenen? 
 Bald sind wir durch, sorry 

Setup 1:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
MSI H97M-G43 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
8651474 - 8GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1600 DIMM

Setup2:
Intel Xeon E3-1230v5 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
65148 - ASRock B150M Pro4S/D3 Intel B150 So.1151
8600608 - 8GB Crucial DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Single


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2017)

Die Sockel 1151-Xeons haben nen fetten Haken: im Gegensatz zum Sockel 1150 brauchst du "Spezial"-Mainboards, und die sind teurer, das allerbilligste kostet 110€. Daher nutzt der Preisvorteil der CPU im Vergleich zum i7-6700 nichts, und man könnte ebenso gut einen i7-6700 nehmen plus einem Board wie das ASRock B150M. 

Insofern wäre der 1150-Xeon die bessere Wahl und bleibt ein "Geheimtipp", wenn man möglichst günstig i7-Technik will


----------



## Helge9247 (20. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, ich denke dann haben wirs jetzt.
Vielen Dank für die Beratung


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2017)

Berichte dann mal. Windows installierst du ja neu, oder? Sollte man tun.


----------



## Helge9247 (21. Januar 2017)

Mach ich gerne. Wird aber noch etwas dauern, Februar oder Anfang März denk ich.
Ja Windows muss ich sowieso mal neu aufsetzten, hatte  ich nach dem Upgrade von 8 auf 10 nicht gemacht und nehme das dann zum Anlass


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2017)

Wenn es erst in 1-2 Monaten ist, dann kann es allerdings wiederum sein, dass doch ein i7-6700 oder 7700 die bessere Wahl ist. Der Xeon 1231 ist ja ein Auslaufmodell, der Preis stieg in den letzten Monaten stetig an. Der kostete vor 3-4 Monaten nur 240-250€. Und wenn der im März vlt schon 300€ kosten SOLLTE, macht der doch wiederum keinen Sinn mehr


----------

